# Kindle 2 - won't scroll & wifi stuck on "on"



## DoriG (Jul 7, 2011)

I haven't seen this problem anywhere....and haven't had any luck fixing it myself.

Problem - Kindle scrolls (by itself) to the last item on the page and won't open that item.

On "Menu"  the same thing happens...so it scrolls to "experimental"  everytime.

And my wifi is on and I can't turn it off.

Have tried the usual fixes....holding power button, recharging...can't even get to "settings" to mess with that.

Any ideas will be greatly appreciated.  Is it toast

Cheers,
DoriG


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

If it's constantly scrolling down the page/menu, it sounds like the joystick on your five way is stuck in the 'down' position - or at least the connection is. I'm not sure if there's anything you can do about that.

I presume you've tried all the obvious ways to reset it:-

Unplug Kindle from power adapter or computer. 
Slide and release the power button. The LED light that surrounds the power button will display green for two seconds. 
Shut down Kindle by sliding and holding the power button for five seconds. The LED light will blink three times. Wait for the screen to go blank, then release the power button. 
Turn on the Kindle by sliding and releasing the power button. 
If Kindle is still not working, you can perform a hard reset by sliding and holding the power button for 15 seconds. 
If Kindle is still unresponsive, try charging Kindle before trying to restart the device once again. 
Make sure you have the latest software version available installed on your Kindle.

If none of that works, I think the only other thing you can do is call Kindle Customer Services:-

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,73465.msg1181468.html#msg1181468

Go to the main support page for your region and click on the 'contact us' button on the right hand side of the screen.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Agree with the "stuck joystick" diagnosis.

I've never seen a K2, so I don't know exactly what the joystick is like, but from experience of other similar devices I'd also try a couple of "unstick" things:

Try pushing the joystick in all directions several times, and try pushing it a bit harder than you normally would.

Does the joystick actually move when you press it, or is it a pressure sensor like you find on IBM laptops?

If it moves, there may be something in the gaps around it - try blowing in the gaps, and maybe try to see if you can clean the gaps with a small piece of paper or plastic.

If it's a pressure sensor, they are normally self centering - try turning on the Kindle but don't touch the joystick for a minute or two - this might just persuade it to re-center itself.


----------



## DoriG (Jul 7, 2011)

First - thanks very much for the replies. 

I finally called Amazon...and _then_ the darn thing started working again!!!! Made no sense to me at all as I had tried everything over and over again...must have tried resetting 20+ times.

Then my husband told me that just before my call he had held the on/off switch over to the right for maybe 3 minutes. Just held it.

So maybe that did it?

It's been several days now and it is working great. Just wanted to pass this info on to anyone who might have the same problem in the future. But we still don't know what we did to fix it. Just glad it's fixed!

Cheers - DoriG


----------

